# Per Diem Police Sgt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Per Diem Officer*
Institution:
*Lasell University*

Location:
Newton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/28/2021

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time


This is a per diem role and is not benefit eligible
*JOB SUMMARY:*
The Campus Police Officer position is a uniformed patrol position. The position requires a flexible work schedule that includes assignment to shifts covering days, evenings, overnights and holidays as required to meet the needs of the police department. Individuals in this position are responsible for protecting the lives and property of the campus that they serve. The job requires the ability to spend long hours in a vehicle as well as long hours at standing at a fixed position. Officers are responsible for properly preparing all paperwork and forms required by the department, the college or the courts. The job must be performed under all types of inclement weather conditions as well as in extreme heat, cold, wind, rain and snow conditions.
*PRINCIPAL DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*
The statements below are intended to describe the principal duties of the person or persons assigned to this job. They are not intended to be an exhaustive list of all job duties and responsibilities. Lasell University has the right to add or change the job responsibilities at any time.

Patrolling the Lasell University and Lasell Village campus
Responding to medical emergencies and provide first aid as needed
Lifting, carrying and moving victims, or suspects, as needed
Physical interactions with individuals who are actively resisting arrest
Responding to fire alarms
Performing interior and exterior checks of college buildings
Responding to burglar alarms
Enforcing the parking regulations
Writing reports incidents
Working cooperatively with Residential Life staff to resolve issues
Transport students, in unusual circumstances,to locations on campus
Performing desk duties at the Campus Police office
Preserving college property by taking actions that stop property destruction from mechanical malfunctions or breaks
Other duties as assigned.
*MINIMUM KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*
Education level:

Preferred- Bachelors degree
Required- Associates Degree
The successful completion of one of the following:
The SSPO Campus Police Academy
A Municipal Police Academy

Other Requirements of the Job:

Ability to react calmly and think rationally in emergency situations
Communicate effectively and understand and carry out complex instructions
Recognize non-standard activities, missing items/people, hazards, and details.
The position requires forced overtime as needed to insure proper staffing levels and community safety.
The position requires the ability to work alone at time and closely with others as a member of a team.
*CERTIFICATION, REGISTRATION OR LICENSURE REQUIRED BY THE JOB:*
Must possess and maintain an up to date:

State Police Warrant Certification,
Class A, Large Capacity, License to Carry Firearms
Valid and active license to operate motor vehicles
Any additional licenses or certifications that may be required
*PHYSICAL AND VISUAL REQUIREMENTS OF THE JOB:*
Physical Effort

May require physical interactions with individuals when required to perform regular law enforcement duties including but not limited to; running, climbing walls, fences, ladders, subduing and arresting individuals who may be actively resisting efforts to have them comply with lawful orders.
Visual Effort

Above average visual effort with frequent exposure to visually demanding work involving detailed work.
*WORKING CONDITIONS:*

Work is performed in an environment requiring occasional exposure to weather extremes, fumes, odors and/or noise.
Occasional exposure to job hazards, resulting in some injury, lost time, or threatening to one's personal health.
Given Lasell's commitment to fostering an intellectually enriching and inclusive educational environment, our expectation is that the successful candidate will demonstrate competence and sensitivity in leading, managing, and advising employees and students who are broadly diverse with regard to various aspects of identity, such as race, ethnicity, ability status, socioeconomic status, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression, nationality, and religion.
We seek faculty and staff who appreciate the value diversity brings to a campus community and are eager to foster an inclusive environment here at Lasell. Employees who represent the various areas of diversity of our student body are key contributors to our strategic vision.
Lasell University is committed to equal opportunity in every aspect of hiring and employment. Lasell proactively reviews its policies and practices to assure that decisions with respect to every dimension of employment are made without regard to age, color of skin, disability, gender expression and identity, genetic predisposition, marital status, national origin, race, ethnicity, religion, sex, sexual orientation, veteran's status, status as a victim of domestic violence, and all other protected groups and classes under Federal and State Laws and executive orders.









*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Lasell University

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/h_5fb820f8d7d04e5cbd923aa7a2f18cb5

Apply through Institution's Website


----------

